# externen link auf iframe verweisen?



## digiTAL (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte wenn ich auf einen link klicke ein iframe öffnet.
dafür habe ich eine tabelle angefertigt mit 2 spalten.
in der ersten spalte habe ich die ganzen links zu stehen
und in der 2 spalte sollen sich dann die demendsprechenden
iframes öffnen.
Mit FramSet wollte ich das nicht machen.


----------



## derBuckel (13. August 2004)

hey,
also...


```
<iframe width="160" height="210" scrolling="no" frameborder=0 src="www.google.de" name="iframe"></iframe>
```

also, die genauen bezeichnungen wolltest du ja wissen, oder? src heißt, welche seite er standartmäßig beim öffnen der seite laden soll. name ist wichtig, hier iframe. denn so kannst du deine links auf den iframe einstellen. sprich ziel (target). wenn du deinem link denn target="iframe" gibtst, denn läd der link im iframe.

einfach den code zwischen die tabellen klatschen, also da wo er hingehört.

hoffe ich konnt dir helfen.

mfg, cRu, derBuckel


----------



## digiTAL (13. August 2004)

ich danke dir


----------



## banatzl (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie digiTAL und bin dann auf diese Lösung hier gestoßen. Hat mich auch sehr gefreut und erstmal gut funktioniert...
...bis ich die Dateien dann auf meinen ftp-Server hochgeladen habe und feststellen musste, dass kein einziger iFrame mehr angezeigt wird.
Auf meiner Festplatte funktioniert alles problemlos, doch online ist nichts zu machen, nicht mal absolute Adressen wie z.B. http://www.google.de werden in dem dafür vorgesehenen Bereich angezeigt, satttdessen bleibt er komplett leer.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen oder einen Tipp geben!

*// edit:*  Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass dieses Problem nur beim Internet Explorer auftritt,  im Firefox läuft alles normal. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu fixen

Gruss, banatzl


----------



## p-mania (31. August 2004)

*poste mal die datei*

leg deine datei mal als anhang dazu dann kan man dir sagen woran es liegt 

oder setzt den link zu dem online bsp


----------



## banatzl (31. August 2004)

Da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können, aber Danke.

Hab hier alles mal hochgeladen:

http://www.mtv.banatzl.de/mtv3/index.html

Beim Klicken auf Startseite oder Link sollte in dem Fenster "Startseite" ein Inhalt erscheinen, so ist es zumindest bei Firefox der Fall.

ist ein ziemliches Chaos im Quelltext, ich hoffe es findet sich jemand zurecht und kann weiterhelfen.

Hier nochmal die wichtigen Stellen:


```
<table width="95%" height="95%">
  <tr>
    <td id="display" align="left" valign="top">
      <iframe name="iframe" src="iframe_startseite.html" width="100%" height="100%" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" frameborder="0"></iframe>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Und die Links sehen so aus:

```
<a href="iframe_spielplan1-3.html" target="iframe" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('raute4','','library/images/raute_over.gif',1)" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()">Link</a><br />
```

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## p-mania (31. August 2004)

*idee woran es liegen könnte*

versuch mal statt mit prozent angaben dem iframe
ne konkre pixel größe zu geben funtzt bei mir jetzt auch im 
ie
hab dir mal die datei mit gepackt!

hab gerade gesehen ist leicht zu groß muste 
halt kleiner machen


----------



## Coranor (31. August 2004)

Hab's jetzt nicht ausprobiert aber versuch mal die width und height Angaben per css zu machen:


```
<iframe name="iframe" src="iframe_startseite.html" style="width: 100%; height: 100%;" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" frameborder="0"></iframe>
```


----------



## banatzl (31. August 2004)

1000 Dank, das war tatsächlich der Haken. Jetzt gehts auch im IE6. Hab zwar noch ein paar Probleme die richtige Grösse zu finden, weil immer ein Teil des Rahmens ausgeblendet wird, aber das dürfte ich auch allein hinbekommen.

Also Vielen Dank nochmal  für die schnelle Hilfe! TOP


----------



## Xcuse-wHy (12. Juni 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem, wozu die Überschrift dieses Threads passt, aber nicht der Content 

Ich habe eine Homepage aus 2 Seiten aufgebaut.

In der 1. Seite gibt es Links die auf die 2. Seite verweisen. In der 2. Seite ist ein Inlineframe (der den namen iFrame hat) in dem der restliche Content angezeigt werden soll.

Nun weis ich, wie ich auf die 2. Seite einen Link mache, der dann im iFrame eine andere Seite öffnet. Das ist absolut kein Problem.

Mein Problem ist:

Ich möchte auf der ersten Seite einen Link, der die 2. Seite öffnet, und einen bestimmten Inhalt im iFrame anzeigt. (natürlich nicht den Standartinhalt des iFrames) Das ganze natürlich am liebsten ohne javascript

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2006)

Was soll das für ein bestimmter Inhalt sein 
Werde bitte etwas konkreter.

Soviel kann ich schon mal verraten...ohne Skriptsprache wirds wohl schwer, ob es JS sein muss, wird sich noch herausstellen.


----------



## Xcuse-wHy (13. Juni 2006)

Es soll einfach im Inlineframe eine Seite angezeigt werden die im selben webspace, aber nicht unbedingt im selben ordner liegt ...


----------

